# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Siguria e shpetimit (prot.) vs Shpetimi si nje proces (Ort.)

## Seminarist

Sic e keni pare edhe ne tema te tjera te fundit, nqs keni mundur ti ndiqni me gjithe stergjatje ne shpjegime, une konkludoj, si gjithnje, se eshte pothuajse e pamundur edhe e kote te fillosh e te flasesh me cdokend qe nuk deshiron per arsye te ndryshme te te degjoje. Sidoqofte, me duhet te theksoj, se une respektoj ne fund te fundit vendimin e cdo kujt per te besuar cfaredo lloj gjeje qe deshiron, ashtu sikunder do te doja qe megjithe ndryshime ne opinione te arrihet te pakten nje respekt nda j ARSYETIMIT, LOGJIKES, pasi kam vene re se edhe keto po shkelen dhunesisht.

E meta e te mosditurit te te mbajturit te nje teme, apo te te pergjigjurit karshi atij qe te pyet apo sfidon me nje varg, eshte nje tjeter tipar qe e veshtireson biseden me njerez qe mendojne se kane frymezim ("personal").

Ajo qe te bie ne sy me keta eshte njeanshmeria e plote edhe e izoluar e menyres se mendimit. Ata nuk i sheh te bashkepunuojne, te permendin bashkebesimtare, te mund te respektojne vargjet e dhena prej te tjereve, ashtu sikur respektojne te vetat. Per ta krishterimi filloi ne mundesisht vitin 1991-2, kur amerikane apo angleze u "hapen" syte atyre per here te pare, edhe u mbushen mendjen "shqiptareve" te paeksperience se keta mund te jene ne nje shkalle me zbulesat apostolike, edhe se celesi i shpjegimit biblik eshte ne thjesht ne marredheniet Perendi - individ!
I them keto, sepse une per shembell, e di me pare se ndonje tjeter se kush eshte Michael (anglezi) qe ungjillezoi Korcen qe ne 92-shin, edhe miqte e tij edhe shume gjera te tjera, por kur u them une se une ju njoh JUVE,  nuk me besojne.

Tashti, a ka ndonje qe do me jape pergjigje per keto vargje, pa u hedhur ketej e andej.


A flasin keto vargje per humbje te shpetimit te nje besimtari (patjeter te rilindur)?

1) 1 Kor 9:27 " Edhe e mundoj trupin tim edhe e nenshtroj, se mos pasi tu kem predikuar te tjereve, behem per tu PERJASHTUAR vete.


2) 1 Kor 10:12 "Pra ai qe mendon se qendron ne kembe, le te shohe se mos BJERRE"


3) [COLOR=crimson Galatasit 5:1,4[/COLOR] ..."qendroni pra te palekundur ne lirine me te cilen Krishti  na liroi, edhe MOS HYNI SERISH ne zgjedhen e SKLLAVERISE......Ju qe kerkoni te shfajesoheni me abe te ligjit, jeni NDARE nga Krishti, RATE POSHTE NGA HIRI


4) Filipianet 3:11-14 "qe ne ndonje menyre te mund tia arrij rringjalljen prej se cdekurish. Jo se une tashme e FITOVA CMIMIN (shenim Klod: Cmimin=shpetimin, apo jo?), ose se jam I PERSOSUR (I rilindur i papersosur? apo i rilindur ne proces?), por une po VAZHDOJ (me vepra se si ndryshe, NE PROVES!!!) per ta ZENE (shpetimiN!!!), pasi edhe une u zura nga Jesu Krishti. Vellezer, sa per vete, une e konsideroj se e kam ZENE (shpetimin!!!), por rend drejt SYNIMIT (shpetimit ne te ardhmen!!!) drejt cmimit te thirrjers se lartme te Perendise ne Krishtin Jesu.


5) 1 Tim 4:1 Tashti Fryma thote shkoqur se ne kohet e fundit DISA DO TA MOHOJNE BESIMIN (edhe ende do te jene te shpetuar sipas protestanteve, meqe ai nuk humbet?), duke u vene veshin frymerave genjeshtare edhe demoneve


6)1 Tim 5:15 "Sepse DISA tashme DEVIJUAN per te ndjekur satanin."


7) Heb 6:4-6  "Sepse ata qe jane NDRICUAR nje here (Rilindur!!!) edhe e shijuan dhuntine qiellore (dhunti e pakthyershme per protestantet!!!!) edhe u bene pjesetare te Frymes se Shenjte, edhe shijuan fjalen e mire te Perendise edhe mrekullite e jetes se ardhshme, edhe po U RREZUAN, eshte e pamundur ti SJELLESH serish ne pendim, sepse ata per vete te tyre e kryqezojne serish Birin e Perendise edhe e poshterojne.


8) 2 Pet 2:15, 20-21 "ata qe E BRAKTISEN UDHEN E DREJTE, DEVIJUAN duke ndjekur edhen e Balaamit, birit te Beorit, i cili desh pagen e paudhesise.....sepse ata qe SHPETUAN nga ndyresite e botes me ane te njohurise se Zotit edhe Shpetimtarit Jesu Krisht, nese serish NGATERROHEN nga keto edhe MUNDEN, gjendja e tyre e fundit eshte edhe me e keqe se e para. Pasi do te kish qene me mire per ta te mos e kishin NJOHUR  UDHEN  drejtesise, se sa pasi e NJOHEN, tia KTHEJNE SHPINEN urdherimit te shenjte qe iu eshte dhene.

====================================
====================================

shume te dashur protestante e ungjillore, perjashtoj ketu Beratin, qe ndoshta mund te mesoje me me logjike te pakten, here tjeter mos ecni e kepusni dokrrrra e jo doktrina se nuk ka lezet!


Megjithate me respekt, Klodi!

----------


## deshmuesi

Klodi uroj se pari qe te jesh mire  me shendet , dhe tja kalosh mire ne vendin ku jeton.
 U be nje kohe e gjate qe ne se bashku diskutojme , mbase dhe ndonjehere e kemi humbur paqen se bashku, por e rendesishme eshte, qe ne te arijme qellimin e vertete: Jeten e perjetshme me Krishtin.
 Ju kini sjelle disa vargje , ku perpiqeni qe te mbroni doktrinen tuaj, po keshtu edhe une mund te sjell plot vargje ku te mbroj doktrinen time, por problemi nuk qendron ketu. Nese ne ecim ne kete llogjike , thua se fjala e Perendise ka kontradite ne vetvete? Eshte absurde qe ta mendosh nje gje te tille. Mua kjo menyre diskutimi nuk me pelqen, se nuk te con ne qellimin perfundimtar. 
 Rreth ceshtjes se shpetimit , ka doktrina te ndryshme  brenda krishterizmit, ku gjithsecila mbron idene e saj. Por duhet te pranojm vetem nje fakt se, doktrina biblike dhe mendimi i Perendise eshte vetem nje dhe i pandryshueshem. 
 Ne kete shkrim nuk do te periqem qe te sqaroj vargjet tuaja , te cilat vijne prej bibels ( sepse kete e kam bere sa jam lodhur), por dua te them se, keto vargje qe ti ke sjelle  interpretohen pa zbulesen e Frymes.  Nje gje te tille ne shume raste e bejne myslimanet , te cilet pasi gjejne vargje te vecanta, ne bibel, periqen ti argumentojne ato jashte vizionit dhe zbuleses se Frymes se Shenjte, pasi ata nuk e kane Frymen e Shenjte sepse Fryma banon ne ato zemra te cilat kane pranuar Jezus Krishtin. 
 Une kam kaq kohe qe besoj dhe  Perendia me ka perdorur ne shume situata per te shpallur Ungjillin, per te udhehequr njerez drejt Krishtit, si dhe per tju mesuar njerezve Ungjillin e Perendise. Jo se une jam dikushi , gjene e pare qe mesove prej Jezusit ishte se, une nuk jam gje tjeter vecse nje PLEH.  Kjo nuk eshte nje sfide qe une i bej vetes time , por eshte nje realitet i cili me ndihmon qe te pranoj plotesisht Jezus Krishtin si shpetimatarin e jetes time. Pra merita per te gjitha keto i takon Perendise, dhe jo njeriut.
 Une do te periqem qe te bej nje ekspoze te GJERE ne konceptimin dhe zbulesen , qe Perendia i ofron njeriut nepermejt librit te Bibles. 
Bibla  ka dhe del ne nje perfundim te vetem dhe unanim: "Perfundimi eshte Krishti." Pa njohur dhe pranuar kete perfundim te Bibles se Perendise, asnjehere nuk do te arrish te njohesh Perendine , si dhe te besh vullnetin e tij. Arritja ne kete perfundim  na nxjer ne faktin se, gjithshka duhet te filloje prej Krishtit, dhe duhet te perfundoje po tek Krishti. 
Nese hyjme dhe e shtjellojme kete fakt dhe perfundim te vertete biblik, atehere do te kuptojme se pa Krishtin nuk ka asgje, nuk ka fitore ndaj mekatit, nuk ka fitore ndaj vdekjes, nuk ka paqe me Perendine , nuk ka as jete te perjetshme me Perendine. 
 Ne lidhje me shpetimin bibla ka nje mesazh te qarte dhe "kathara"( te paster), por kete mesazh mund ta marresh dhe mund te te ZBULOHET ,vetem nese pranon perfundimin baze te bibles: "Perfundim eshte Krishti".  Sic thashe edhe me siper, ne lidhje me shpetimin ka  disa lloj doktrinash te cilat heraheres krijojne kontradite midis njeratjeters. Por nese njeh perfundimin e bibles (KRISHTIN), e kupton se kontradita qendron ne anen e njeriut . Doktrinat qe kane me shume kontradita ne lidhej me shpetimin jane dy , ku njera pohon se, shpetimi eshte dhurate e Hirit te cilen i krishteri e mer me ane te besimit tek Krishti,   por,  kjo nuk vjen tek njeriu vetem thjesht si rezultat i besimit , por edhe si rezultat i veprave qe ai ben. Ndersa doktrina tjeter pranon se , shpetimi eshte mijra perqind vetem Dhurate e Hirit te Perendise  dhe vjen tek i krishter si  rezultat i besimit  tek Krishti , perjashtuar cdo veper te njeriut e cfardo lloi qofte ajo.  
 Une perballe ketyre dy doktrinave, nuk mund te them se njera eshte e vertete, dhe tjetra eshte e ginjeshter, pra nuk vihem ne rolin e gjykatesit, si dhe nuk i shikoj te ndara nga njeratjetra. Une perzgjedh lidhjen dhe kuptimin e vertet qe te dyja keto doktirna i bejne ploteismit te Shpetimit. 
Ne lidhje me shpetimin pranoj se , ai eshte plotesisht Dhurate e Hirit te Perendise, dhe Hiri perjashton cdo veper te njeriut drejt marjes se Shpetimit. Vete fjalet : Hir dhe Dhurate, na japin nje koncept te drejte mbi te kuptuarit e Shpetimit te Perendise. Hiri ne vetvete permban "Vlefte" (Pasuri) konkrete , dhe "Vlera" e saj eshte VEPRA e Krishtit ne kryq. Ndersa Dhuarta eshte  "paketimi "i Vleres" se Hirit  dhene njeriut  ne te vetmen forme,  "Dhoro"(falas). Pra ne kete pikpamje jam ploteisht i palekundur kater ciperisht. Efes. 2:8-9. Ky eshte investimi qe Perendia beri per njeriun, pra kjo eshte PJESA e Perendise , per njeriun. Po njeriu si verpon ne lidhje me marjen ose pranimin e kesaj Dhurate te Perendise? A duhet njeriu te investoje "dicka" ne  ne menyre qe ta mare kete Dhurate te Perendise?  Le te shohim se cili eshte  investimi qe nejriu ben per te mare kete Dhurate te shpetimit.
 Ne te gjithe biblen nuk mund te gjejme asnje varg , ku njeriut  i duhet te "paguaje dicka" , (qofte eshe nje fije floku),  per ta merituar,siguruar dhe mare kete Dhurate. Bibla eshte shume e qarte dhe e prere ne kete pike. Por cila eshte menyra nepermjet se ciles  njeriu e mer kete dhurate Perendie?   E vetmja menyre eshte Krishti. Prandaj ne fillim shpjegova se, perfundimi i bibles eshte Krishti.  Kush ka Krishtin ka rrugen e vertete,  ka te verteten dhe Jeten e Pejteshme. 
 Pali na jep nje konfirmim fondamental dhe te qarte rreth ketij fakti. Tek filipjanet ai thote:
 " Une mund te bej gjithshka me ane te Krishtit qe me forcon".
 Por une do te preferoja ta lexoja kete varg prej perkethimit te Kristoforidhit, i cili eshte pothuajse si origjinali Grek, dhe ky varg eshte keshtu:
 " Te gjitha mund ti bej  me ane te Krishtit qe me jep FUQI."
 Shikoni perfundimin fondamental te Palit, ne lidhje me Krishtin.  Ai thote se, me Krishtin i krishteri ben GJITHSHKA,  dmth.pa limit.  Ne kete varg Pali na jep nje mesim te shkelqyer rreth kuptimit i te qenit i Krishtere.  Ne fjalen "Gjthshka" Pali permbledh jo vetem Shpetimin , por Gjithshka qe eksiton deri ne pafundesi. Por eshte e rendesihme qe te kuptojme se, ku e mbeshte Pali garantimin e berjes se GJITHSHKAJeE der ne pafundesior shikoni se ku e mbashtet ai Berjen e GJITHSHKAJE?  Ai mbeshetet plotsisht tek Krishti, dhe aspak ne AFETSITE dhe fuqite njerezore.   Nese do ta analizojme ne thelb kete varg, do te arijme te nenkuptojme te gjitha gjarat qe Pali kerkon  te na shprehe me ane te ketij vargu.  Ai na tregon se, AFTESTE e tij dhe cdo inteligjence e tij pa Krishtin , eshte vecse nje deshtim, prandaj ai per kete thote: (nenkuptim) arsyeja se perse une mund te bej gjithshka me ane te Krishtit eshte se, ai me jep FUQI. Kjo qe arsyeja se perse perzgjodha qe ta citoj vargun e Palit te thene tek filipjanet, prej perkthimit (qe eshte pothuajse si origjinali) i Kristoforidhit .
 Ndokush mund te besoje se ka Krishtin , por pasja e Krishtit ne jeten e besimtarit , nuk vertetohet nga cka ai thote, por nga cka ai ben dhe vepron. I krishter,i  i cili  eshte  i PAFUQISHEM  per te bere vepren e Perendise,  tregon se ai  nuk ke FUQINE  vepruese te Krishtit, dhe keshtu nuk ka as Krishtin. Pali  eshte shume i vemendshem ne ate qe pohon dhe deshmon. Ai nuk permend  thjesht  vetem pasjen e emrit  Krishtit, dhe te thote se ai mund te beje gjithshka me ane te Krishtit. Jo. Pali na tregon se ne jeten e tij ai ka edhe FUQINE e Krishtit, i cili i jep atij mundesine  per te bere te gjitha veprat e Perendsie. Vetem ky fakt verteton se ti je ne Krishtin dhe Krishti eshte ne ty. 
  Te besh GJITHSHKA  nuk do te thote te besh vepra te keqija, por perkundrazi, ti qendrosh Balle se keqes, dhe qe ti qendrosh balle te keqes, duhet FUQI prej Perendise, te cilen e jep vetem Krishti. Krishti i jep besimtarit te atille FUQI , sa ai mund te munde  Boten dhe  vdekjen. Te faleminderit o Zot qe jam kaq i pafuqishem  sepse keshtu me jepet mundesia qe te shoh FUQINE tende tek vepron ne pafuqesine time. 
 Nese do te shihi ne origjinalin Grek biseden e JEzusit me Nikodemin,( Gjon:3:3.) Jezusi i thote atij se, " nese njeriu nuk LIND prej se LARTMI (rilindja ), eshte i  i PAFUQISHEM  qe te hyje ne mbreterin e Perendise."
 Pra Jezusi na tregon se Vetem FUQIA qe AI te JEP , te ben qe te besh GJITHSHKA, qe te rilindesh prej se lartmi,  te mposhtesh boten dhe vdekjen,  te hysh ne mbreterin e qiellore,  te behesh bir i Perendise,  te behesh trashegimtar dhe  te maresh  Shpetimin e Perenise FALAS (dhurate) , si dhe Jeten e Perjetshme. 
 Te dashur te Krishtere kjo eshte rruga dhe menyra ime e Besimit.
 Une pranoj se jam i PAFUQISHEM  si qenie njerezore , dhe kjo PAFUQESI  me con ne vdekje me Perendine. Por pranoj   Krishtin ne jeten dhe zemren time , si dhe FUQINE  e tij  e cila te jep mundesine te besh dhe te kesh GJITHSHSHKA te mire Perendie.
      Pa ardhur ne Krishti, pa u bere pjesa e tij  dhe pa Krishtin nuk ka ASGJE, pervecse shkatrim te plote ne Vdekje te perjetshme.
  Ftoj te gjithe te rkishteret qe te kontribojne ne lidhje me kete teme , pasi ne jetojme ne kohen e fundit, JEzusi eshte me afer se sa kur ne besuam , ai eshte drejt ardhejs se tij. Ftoini njerzit drejt Krishtit dhe jo drejt sekteve dhe feve, drejt bibles se tij , ku nepermejt se ciles do te gjesh perfundimin : JEZUS KRISHTI I VDEKUR DHE I RINGJALLUR , PER SHPETIMIN E CDO KUJT QE DO TE BESOJE NE TE.
 Kush ka Krishtin dhe Fuqin e tij ka Gjthshka, ku nder to eshte dhe Shpetimi.  Po e mbyll me nje thenie teper te rendesishme per cdo te krishtere. Gjon:10:28.
 " Dhe une u jap atyre jeten e perjetshme dhe  nuk do te HUMBASIN KURRE, e ASKUSH nuk do ti RREMBEJE nga DORA ime. "
 Krishti na jep kete garanci dhe premtim se: Ai qe me pranon, qe e digjon zerin tim , qe beson dhe me ndjek, do ti jap Jeten e perjetshme te cilen nuk do ta HUMBASE kurre.(shpetimi nuk hiqet) Por jo vetem kaq, Por ASKUSH nuk mund ti RREMBEJE  nga dora ime. Gjithsecili le te mendohet thelle rreth ketij premtimi dhe garancie qe Jezusi na ofron. Sepse ate qe Perendia premton edhe e mban .
 Krishti ju bekofte dhe ju dhente FUQI per te bere vullnetin e tij. 
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues!

Ne te gjithe shkrimin tend, flm per pergjigje, nuk trajton asnje nga vargjet e sjella!

======

Ti pohon me te drejte se mbi Shpetimin ne grupimet e krishtera ka mesime te ndryshme. Por cilat jane keto?

1) A e di ti kur eshte dhene per here te pare mesimi (qe ti jep po ashtu) se SHPETIMI nuk HUMBET? 

Ne Mesjete, Deshmues! Si ka mundesi qe nje doktrine kaq thelbesotre te mesohet pas kaq shekujsh, e jo nga fillimi?

2) Moshumbja e Shpetimit, cenon Lirine e njeriut, edhe te detyron, ajo qe quhet PREDESTINIM te shkosh drejt dickaje.

PRDESTINIMI eshte doktrina me e llahtarshme KUNDER Shkrimit te Shenjte, edhe me demoniakja!

3) Vargjet une i solla per arsye se po i pershtatem menyres suaj te te diskutuarit. Kur nuk sjellim vargje ju thoni, se nuk bazohemi ne Bibel. Kur sjellim, atehere ju thoni se s'eshte ketu puna!

Une per vete, jam i sigurte se VARGJET qe ti mund te sjellesh, mund ti pershtas ne doktrinen e vertete, ndersa ti, mendoj une nuk mund te besh te kunderten.


Vargjet e mesiperme flasin fare qarte per ate qe them une!

============================
============================


Ps. e di c'me pat thene nje here nje mik i Michael-it, pastorit anglez te Korces, edhe ai vete anglez eshte?

Nuk po e permend me emer se mbi te gjitha e kam ende mik, por para shume vitesh kur ne diskutonim mbi kete pike, une i permenda vargun nga Hebrejte qe kam sjelle me siper, edhe ai mu pergjgj me sinqeritet por edhe me naivitet:

"lere lere, se sa jemi merzitur ne shkollen biblike (ku ai mesoi ne angli), kur arritem ne kete varg te Hebrejve,"

Kjo sepse ky varg shume fuqimisht kundershtonte mesimin e tyre te dhene shabllon prej pastorit mbi moshumbjen e shpetimit!

Ai kur me tha kete, dukej sikur deshironte qe kjo pjese e Bibles te hiqej fare....

kam qesh me lot!

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne shkrimin tim, mendoj se jam shprehur qarte dhe sakte.  Nese deshiron qe ti shohesh vargjet qe ti ke sjelle per humbjen e shpetimit, lexo Gjon:10:27-28. ku Jezusi thote:
 " Delet e mija  e digjojne zerin tim , une i njoh dhe ato me ndjekin, dhe une ju jap atyre JETEN e Perejetshme dhe nuk do ta HUMBASIN KURRE, e askush nuk do ti RREMBEJE nga dora ime."
 Me lejo shkurtimisht ta shtjelloj kete varg, nen zbulesen e Frymes se Shenjte.
 Se pari, ky varg vjen direkt nga goja e Krishtit dhe si i tille eshte FONDAMENTAL, mbi cdo thenie tjeter.
 Ne pjesen e pare Jezusi thote:
 "Delet e mija e digjojne zerin tim.."
 E di se cfare do te thote te digjosh fjalen dhe zerin e Perendise? 
 Lexo Romak:10:10.
 " Besimi vjen nga DIGJIMI  dhe digjimi vjen nga FJALA  e Perendise."
 Pikerisht ketu Jezusi na flet per besimtare te vertete qe kane BESIMIN e Perendise, te cilet jane DELE dhe jo QENER. 
 Me pas JEzusi thote:
 " Une i njoh ato dhe ato me njohin mua. .."
  Tek shembelltyra e 10 virgjereshave , ti pohon (gabim) kur thua se edhe pese te marat ishin te rilindura. Ky varg i Jezusit na shpjegon se cfare do te thote te qenit besimtar i vertete ose i rilindur ne Krisht. Shiko se si thote Jezusi per DELET e tij: " Une i NJOH  dhe ato me ndjekin.. " Pra Jezusi deshmon se na NJEH ploteisht deri ne fund. Nese Lexon vargun 12 tek shembellt. e 10 virgjereshave, Jezusi ju thote  5 virgjereshave te  "MARA" , (te cilat ti i quan besimtare dhe te rilindura ne Krisht) : "Ne te vertete po ju them se nuk ju NJOH.  Krahasoje kete deshmi te Krishtit tek shembelltyra e 10 virgjereshave, me vargun e thene tek Gjoni 10-te. Jezusi thote une i NJOH  delet e mija, ndersa  tek shmbelltyra , na tregon se nuk i NJIHTE 5 virgjereshat e te "MARAT.  Klodi , une nuk i besoj arsyetimit tend te pa baze , por i besoj fjales dhe deshmise se Krishti.  Jezusi thote: "Ato me NJOHIN dhe me ndjekin ... Tek shembelltyra e 10 virgjreshave, dhendrin e " ndoqen"  (e priten dhe hyne) vetem 5 te "Mencurat.  Perse? Sepse vetem ato ishin Besimatere (DELE)te rilindur ne Krisht. 
 Me pas JEzusi thote: " dhe une ju jap atyre (DELEVE) jeten e perjetshme..." 
 Ketu del fare qarte se JEta e Perjetshem jepet vetem prej Krishtit , dhe ajo ju jepete vetem  atyre qe e DIGJOJNE  Krishtin(romak:10:10.) atyre qe Krishti  i NJEH ( 5 virgj.te mencura), dhe atyre qe e ndjekin Krishtin(Mat:9:9).  
 Me pas Jezusi thote deshmine me te madhe , para se ciles  bien te gjitha doktrinat qe predikojne humbjen e shpetimit dhe humbjen e jetes se perjetshme.  Ja se si thote Jezusi:
 " dhe une do tu jap JETEN e PERJETSHME , dhe nuk do te HUMBASIN  KURRE...." 
 Ne origjinalin Grek nuk eshte perdorur fjala "Kurre". Si gjithmone Kristoforidhi i qendron perfekt origjinalit  Greek.  Ne origjinalin Grek eshte perdorur fjala: "aiova" (eona), qe do te thote:  PEREJETESISHT.  Ja dhe perkthimi i Kristoforidhit: 
 "dhe une do tu jap atyre Jeten e perjetshme,  dhe nuk do ta HUMBASIN per (gjithe) Jetene. Ky perkethim ne origjinal ka ne rendesi te vecante se tregon dhe verteton katerciperisaht se Delja qe ndjek Krishtin , i cili eshte besimtari i rilindur ne Krisht, nuk do ta HUMBASE jeten e perjetshme deri ne perjetesi, infinte.
 Me pas Jezusi thote: dhe askush nuk do ti rrembeje nga dora ime."
 Kjo eshte GARANCIA e plote qe Perendia i jep njeriut rreth mos humbjes se Jetes se Perjetshme. Nese jemi ne Doren e Krishtit( dhe cdo dele eshte ne dore te tij) askush nuk mund te na ndaje dhe te na rrembeje nga dora e tij.  
 Pali nisur nga kjo thenie e Krishtit thote:
 Rom:8:35-39.
 "  kush do te na ndaje nga dashuria e Krishtit? Pikellimi,  ngushtica, urija, te zhveshurit, rreziku, apo shpata?.....
 Sepse une jam i BINDUR ( i sigurte plotesisht) se, as vdekja, as jeta, as gjerat e tashme, as gjerat e ardhshme , as thellesite, as lartesite, as ndonje tjeter krijese,  nuk do te mund te na NDAJE  nga dashuria e Perendise, qe eshte ne Jezus Krishtin Zotin tone."

Klodi, Zoti te bekofte dhe te dhenete zbulese te qarte reth njohjes se Krishtit se pari, dhe me pas ne berjen e vullnetit te tij.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Albo

Nga sa iu kam lexuar ju te dy te shkruani ne forum, ndryshimi me i madh midis jush eshte pikerisht perkufizimi qe ju i jepni fjales: BESIM.

Per deshmuesin, BESIMI eshte dhurate shpirterore ne formen e nje bekimi qe Zoti u jep sherbetoreve te tij, ne menyre qe keta te shohin driten e jetes qe prihet nga e verteta. Perulesia dhe frika ndaj Zotit, duken shume qarte ne te gjitha shkrimet e deshmuesit.

Per Klodin, BESIMI eshte nje trashegimi gjenetike qe ai e trashegon me faktin se eshte Orthodoks dhe si i tille identiteti i tij ne Krisht eshte identiteti qe kreret e Kishes Orthodokse krijuan per te. Klodi shume here citon Shenjtoret e  Orthodoksise dhe perserit shume fjalen "LLOGJIKE".

Duke mos dashur te gjykoj as njerin e as tjetrin, po u them te dyve dy fjale te miat si i Krishtere, qe po deshet lexojini dhe po deshet injorohini.

Sic e kam shkruajtur edhe ne nje teme tjeter, BESIMI ne Zot eshte nje maredhenie shpirterore qe secili prej jush krijon me dhuruesin e Shpirtit, Atin qiellor. Kjo maredhenie eshte fanari qe ju prin ne jete dhe ne besim, qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje udhetim i gjate ne kerkim te se vertetes. Sic e pranojme te gjithe me nje goje qe Zoti eshte Nje, ashtu e pranojme qe ka edhe NJE te VERTETE.

Vetem nje njeri me besim te vogel, mundohet te shohi qimen ne syrin e bashkebesimtarit, kur nuk arrin te shohi trarin ne syrin e tij. Jezu Krishti na meson qe te mos gjykojme njeri-tjetrin, dhe jo vetem aq, por na meson qe te lutemi dhe te duam edhe armiqte tane. Ndarjet fetare brenda krishterimit, nuk jane vullneti i Zotit por jane veprat e njerezve mekatare qe jetojne nje jete te pashprese mbi nje toke qe eshte nen pushtetin e djallit.

Ndryshimet midis sekteve, ne te shumten e rasteve nuk jane ndryshime doktrinale, perkundrazi, jane ndryshime ne formen e adhurimit, liturgjise. Te duash ti perdoresh keto ndryshime per ti kthyer ne nje qellim ndares midis dy bashkesive te krishtera, eshte MEKAT. Feja nuk eshte qellim por eshte shpetim.

Hardhia ka shume dege por vetem nje rrenje nga e cila ushqehet. Ne kohe te ndryshme, deget e hardhise jane shartuar por perseri fruti qe kjo hardhi prodhon e ka emrin rrush. Frutet mund te marin ngjyra e forma te ndryshme, dhe njerez te ndryshem, parapelqejne te ushqehen nga frutet e nje dege te vecante.

Embelsine e rushit, secili prej nesh e shijon ne menyren e  vet. Te gjithe ama, ushqehemi me frutet e se njejtes rrenje.

----------


## deshmuesi

Si gjithmone ju jepni percaktime  te vlefshme. Nje percaktim i mire vjen gjithmone nese ke diturine e duhur. Vertet ju kini aritur te kuptonin dryshimin midis meje dhe Klodit si dhe percaktimin rreth BESIMIT te vertete. 
  Une si i Krishtere kam arritur ne perfundimin se: Miresia e Perendise per njeriun eshte bere dhe kryre prej Perendise. Por cfare duhet te beje njeriu per ta mare ate?
 Nje eshte rruga per ta mare ate: neperemjet besimit tek Krishti , por eshte vete njeriu ai, i cili ne shume raste e veshtireson marjen e saj , per shkak te influences se tij.
Nese deshiron qe te njohesh ne thelb, dhe te kuptosh  se si eshte mardhenia midis  besimtarit dhe  Perendise, kthje veshtrimin tend ne mardheniet at' e bir. Por nen mesimin e Frymes dhe fjales se Perendise, do te dish qe te kapesh thelbin e mardhenies  "Storges" (at' e bir ). 
Nuk mendoj se  nje femije  i vogel, duhet  ta MERITOJE me pune e tij, marjen e Ushqimit, Perkujdesjen prinderore, dashurine e nenes dhe babait, sakrificen e prindit , netet pa gjume qe nena kalon mbi koken e femijes se semure, si dhe Lotet qe nena derdh pa reshtur deri ne torture shpirterore  per femijen e saj. 
 Kjo "tabllo"  shpreh  mjaft e qarte per te dalluar se gjith kjo "FUQI"Prinderore, vjen per shkak te Hirit, qe gjendet ne zemren e  Prindit. Pyetja ime eshte : Po sa i madh eshte Hiri i Perendise per krijesen e vet?  Ai  eshte aq i madh, sa qe e mundi Vdekjen ne kryq, dhe triumfoi ne jete te perjetshme , ku dashuria dhe miresia e Perendise nuk shteron per jete.  
Qe nejriu te behet pjese e ketij HIRI , duhte ta konsideroje vetene tij, femije te Perenidise , i cili  ne cdo rast duhet te bindet dhe te beje vullnetine Atit te tij qiellor. Jo me kot JEzusi tha: Nese nuk beheni si nje femije , nuk do ta shihni mbreterine qiellore. Perse jezusi mori shembull femijen?  kjo,  sepse femija ka nevoje per HIR, ai eshte i pazoti qe ti FITOJE  dhe ti MERITOJE mjetet jetike per shkak te moshes, si dhe nje nga tiparet e femijes eshte : mos pasja dhe mos njohja e te qenit KRENAR. Po keshtu  femija ka nevoje per : Kujdesje, Drejtim, mesim, ushqim, mbrojtje e tjera. Mos mendoni tha Jezusi ,as per te ngrene dhe as per tu veshur.. Perse Jezus tha keshtu?  Sepse jemi  FEMIJE, dhe femija nuk mendon per te siguruar buken e tij , kjo eshte detyra e babait  te tij.
 "Trari  ne sy" vertet eshte i rrezikshem,  dhe ai behet nje pengese serioze per te pare miresine dhe dashurine e Krishtit. Ai behet nje pengese serioze per te para te afermin tend si dhe vellane tend.  Njehere JEzusit i tha nje i verber: o Zot me sill shikimin e syve, dhe Jezusi peshtyu mbi dhe dhe beri balte , dhe pasi e mori dhe ja vuri mbi sy i tha: a shikon tani? Por i verbri  i tha:  Shoh njerez si PEME.  "Trari ne sy" te ben qe ta shohesh te afermin tend si nje "Objekt" te pa jete. 
 Te falenderoj Albo per kontributin dhe marjen pjese ne kete teme kaq te rendesishme, por do te kisha deshire qe te vazhdoje edhe me tej, mbasi kjo teme nuk ka mbaruar. 
 Zoti te Bekofte dhe te dhenta Paqe dhe Hir. 
 Me respekt deshmuesi.

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Nga sa iu kam lexuar ju te dy te shkruani ne forum, ndryshimi me i madh midis jush eshte pikerisht perkufizimi qe ju i jepni fjales: BESIM.
> 
> Per deshmuesin, BESIMI eshte dhurate shpirterore ne formen e nje bekimi qe Zoti u jep sherbetoreve te tij, ne menyre qe keta te shohin driten e jetes qe prihet nga e verteta. Perulesia dhe frika ndaj Zotit, duken shume qarte ne te gjitha shkrimet e deshmuesit.
> 
> Per Klodin, BESIMI eshte nje trashegimi gjenetike qe ai e trashegon me faktin se eshte Orthodoks dhe si i tille identiteti i tij ne Krisht eshte identiteti qe kreret e Kishes Orthodokse krijuan per te. Klodi shume here citon Shenjtoret e  Orthodoksise dhe perserit shume fjalen "LLOGJIKE".
> 
> Duke mos dashur te gjykoj as njerin e as tjetrin, po u them te dyve dy fjale te miat si i Krishtere, qe po deshet lexojini dhe po deshet injorohini.
> 
> ...





Albo!

Ne rradhe te pare, kur thua se ti nuk do te gjykosh njeri (dmth mua e Deshmuesin per shembell), te keshilloj te shkosh e te mesosh se cfare eshte gjykimi.

E them kete, sepse ti tashme me ke gjykuar mua, jo vetem padrejtesisht edhe me mashtrim (perse keshtu une nuk kam per detyre te ta them), por per me teper se nuk je referuar ne ato qe shpreh.

Arsyeja perse ti mund ta besh nje gje te tille eshte E NJOHUR, per ndonje qe me ka ndjekur piketakimet e mia me te Albos.

Tashi, ajo qe ka me rendesi, eshte se ti Albo, edhe ne tekstin e djeshem qe ke sjelle, ke bere gabime te jashtezakonshme mbi krishterimin, edhe "krishterimin" per et cilin ti flet, nuk eshte vecse nje herezi e vetequajtur krishterim.

Kur thua se se une besoj ne krishterim per arsye gjenitike, Albo, je i VOGEL vellacko, ke per te mesuar SHUME......

Kjo eshte ajo qe ti nuk kupton ne kete forum, pervec mangesirave te tjera qe ke. 

A nuk e kupton xhanem se si flet, ti bashke me disa persona ne forum?

Ti per shembell, nuk ia ke idene (nuk besoj se ofendohesh per kete te vertete) per FE, ndoshta edhe per fushat te tjera...

por une shoh se ti merr pjese ne diskutime te ketyre fushave, edhe tingellon si dikush qe duhet degjuar, qe duhet hapur rruga se po foli ai...MBAROI CESHTJA.

Po te ish se do kishe te pakten INTELEGJENCEN si person (per ato qe je shprehur ne forum, me teper ate fetar) do te thosha epo AMIN. Por e keqja eshte se ti as Dijeni perkatese nuk ke, as INTELIGJENCE,e as modesti. Por jashte ketyre fsheh nje mendjemadhesi garante, qe nuk ka nevoje te sforcohet pasi eshte mendjemadhesia Nr.1 e forumit!

ALBO.....MESO!

===========================

Mu sa me vjen keq qe njerez qe te pakten perpiqen frumerisht, si Deshmuesi, nuk arrijne te kapin llojin e frymerave e levdatave, ne tere prapaskenat e sfondin e tyre!

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> 
> Per Klodin, BESIMI eshte nje trashegimi gjenetike qe ai e trashegon me faktin se eshte Orthodoks dhe si i tille identiteti i tij ne Krisht eshte identiteti qe kreret e Kishes Orthodokse krijuan per te. Klodi shume here citon Shenjtoret e  Orthodoksise dhe perserit shume fjalen "LLOGJIKE".
> =============
> 
> Klod - ja ps Albo, a mund te me thuash ti mua se ku qendron gabimi i te cituarit te shenjtoreve? Ti Albo, dje ke dhene falenderime, e madje morre guximin ta quash te frymezuar me Shpirtin e Shenjte Herezite qe meson Deshmuesi! Po une, qenkam gabim te citoj ata qe dhane jeten materiale e shpirterore per Krishtin?
> 
> Me pas ti Albo, me nje LIGESI prej LLACIFACI i denje qe je (dihet qe ata ja futen Skenderbeut, duke i tregu turqvet udhet) citon se identiteti im eshte krijuar nga kreret Ortodokse. Ketu ti patjeter, si aludon Kryepiskopin e Tiranes edhe te gjithe Shqiperise Imzot Anastas Janullatos.
> 
> ...


======================================


Klod - tek kjo pjese e fundit qe po flet, ke thene mire se je per tu INJORUAR!


Edhe here tjeter permbaju Temes!

----------


## Seminarist

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi_ 
[B]Ne shkrimin tim, mendoj se jam shprehur qarte dhe sakte.  Nese deshiron qe ti shohesh vargjet qe ti ke sjelle per humbjen e shpetimit, lexo Gjon:10:27-28. ku Jezusi thote:
 " Delet e mija  e digjojne zerin tim , une i njoh dhe ato me ndjekin, dhe une ju jap atyre JETEN e Perejetshme dhe nuk do ta HUMBASIN KURRE, e askush nuk do ti RREMBEJE nga dora ime."
 Me lejo shkurtimisht ta shtjelloj kete varg, nen zbulesen e Frymes se Shenjte.
 Se pari, ky varg vjen direkt nga goja e Krishtit dhe si i tille eshte FONDAMENTAL, mbi cdo thenie tjeter.
=====================================
=====================================

Klod - Dmth Deshmues, po te shohesh ate qe ti shpreh me siper kemi: Vargjet e mia, perkarshi vargut Joan 10. Shume bukur! Cfare do behet me keto vargje? Ti thua se meqe Joani 10: 27-28 ka dale nga goja e Krishtit, jane me teper autoritare se ato te apostojve?
Shini rrezikun e kesaj shprehjeje!
1) Apostojt, vertet morren mesimin edhe autoritetin nga Krishti, si edhe Zbulesen. Keshtu qe si persona i bie qe te mos matet dot aurtoriteti i Krishtit me cdokend, por nga ana tjeter, ne momentin qe dikush flet ne frymezim te Zotit, fjalet edhe mesimet e tij jane te Zotit edhe jo te vetat, keshtu qe nuk ka Rrngje ne shrehje te Bibles.
2) Ja ta zeme se Joani 10 qenka me paresor! Cfare do te thote kjo? Duhen HEQUR vargjet e mia?
Ti do thuash patjeter qe jo, porb se duhen pare ne driten e vargut te Joanit!

Shume bukur, pa ma bej njehere kete veshtrim, ta shoh se cdo ndodhe? 
3) Une them, per me teper se Joani 10, po flet per nje aspekt krejt tjeter e jo ate qe thua ti!

Perse? Shembell: Sic dihet edhe ne DHV shpesh Zoti u drejtohet judejve se Ligji eshte udha per ne shpetim, edhe se te drejtet do ti bindeshin atij. Por keto pohime nuk kane te bejne me ate se kush i perkushtohej Ligjit ne zbatim, ky do tia dilte ta zbatonte ate pa patur mundesi ta shkele me, por me teper se Sprova e Renies ishte gjate gjithe jetes.

Po keshtu, Krishti, ne pasazhin e Joanit, eshte duke folur, se ATA qe e provojne veten si DELE te Zotit, do ta degjojne ZERIN e Tij, dmth ata qe ata qe fillojne te besojne do ti binden atij, edhe kjo bindje eshte ne kohe, nje proces, ku ti sprovohesh se je bindur. Pra ato qe e ndjekin. E sheh bashkepunimin Perendi-njeri?

Por po i njejti Krisht, ne vend tjeter thote se keta ata qe e besojne duhet te ruhen se nuk e dine oren edhe diten kur ai vjen, edhe se mos u ndodhe si sherbetorit qe shperdoron.

===================================
===================================


Ne pjesen e pare Jezusi thote:
 "Delet e mija e digjojne zerin tim.."
 E di se cfare do te thote te digjosh fjalen dhe zerin e Perendise? 
 Lexo Romak:10:10.
 " Besimi vjen nga DIGJIMI  dhe digjimi vjen nga FJALA  e Perendise."
 Pikerisht ketu Jezusi na flet per besimtare te vertete qe kane BESIMIN e Perendise, te cilet jane DELE dhe jo QENER. 
 Me pas JEzusi thote:
 " Une i njoh ato dhe ato me njohin mua. .."
=================================

Klod - sinqerisht qe i veshtireson shume gjerat! Degjim do te thote Bindje edhe s'do as mend e as laps e as stergjatje! Bindja eshte nje proces edhe jo moment kur ti pranon ne "zemer" Krishtin (sa siperfaqesore ky term, pranoj ne "zemer". Zoti pranohet, edhe nuk ka perse te theksohet zemer apo stomak...nejse..)

================================


 Tek shembelltyra e 10 virgjereshave , ti pohon (gabim) kur thua se edhe pese te marat ishin te rilindura. Ky varg i Jezusit na shpjegon se cfare do te thote te qenit besimtar i vertete ose i rilindur ne Krisht. 
================================

Klod - Deshmues! Une habitem, edhe nuk e di se si mund te me krijohet mundesia te te behet nje gjykim miqesor midis shume veteve. Eshte e habitshme te thuash se Krishti ben fjale per 5-virgjeresha te pashpetuara, dmth nga ato qe shkojne ne Kishe kot, per sy e faqe, edhe per pese te tjera qe jane me te vertete te rilindura!

Ky lloj shpjegimi te le gojehapur....kush ta ka mesuar, se as protestantet nuk e thone nje gje te tille, apo je bere grupim me vete?!

Sidoqofte, shpjegimi yt bie poshte automatikisht per shume arsye:

1) Shembelltyra u drejtohet besimtareve, per nevoja te tyre shpirterore, edhe ka per qellim ti paralajmeroje per rreziqet qe hasen ne Udhen e Shpetimit. Prandaj edhe Krishti i quan ato te dhjeta Virgjeresha. Me Llamba ne dore te gjitha (Fjala e Zotit, ne DHV, simbolizon po ashtu te verteten, edhe ndricimin hyjnor). Te dhjeta dalin te presin Dhenderin, qe tregon se e pranonin si Dhender edhe dalin pasi besonin se do vije serish!
E sheh qe te gjitha karakteristikat e tyre perpuqen ne te njejten pike se jane Besimtare?

Ti citohesh gabim, kur thua se pese te marrat nuk morren vaj! Jo ato kishin vaj ne kandilet e tyre, por nuk morren REZERVE!

Rezerve, do te thote vazhdimesia e asaj qe ke filluar (proces) edhe jo te mjaftuarit me fillimin. Ne shembelltyra te tjera Rezerve jepet me shumim tallantash, perkujdesje ndaj prones se pronarit, dhenie frutesh etj...

Edhe keshtu qe pikerisht keti gabuan edhe keto Virgjeresha, edhe titulli i dhene atyre i marre vjen pasi ato u treguan te tilla e jo se ishin qe ne fillim te tilla!

Ky shpjegim qe eshte edhe i verteti, edhe qe perpuqet me te gjithe vellazerine e krishetere 2000-vjecare, perjashtoj Deshmuesin me Albo-n (mbase jane me te mencur) perpuqet edhe me vargjet e mia dhene me siper per humbje te shpetimit, po ashtu perpuqet edhe me Joanin 10, pasi ato qe qendruan zgjuar e kishin vaj me rezerve, jane ato qe e degjojne Zotin, e zbatojne fjalen e tij deri ne fund!

E Sheh Deshmues?

==============================


Shiko se si thote Jezusi per DELET e tij: " Une i NJOH  dhe ato me ndjekin.. " Pra Jezusi deshmon se na NJEH ploteisht deri ne fund. Nese Lexon vargun 12 tek shembellt. e 10 virgjereshave, Jezusi ju thote  5 virgjereshave te  "MARA" , (te cilat ti i quan besimtare dhe te rilindura ne Krisht) : "Ne te vertete po ju them se nuk ju NJOH.  Krahasoje kete deshmi te Krishtit tek shembelltyra e 10 virgjereshave, me vargun e thene tek Gjoni 10-te. Jezusi thote une i NJOH  delet e mija, ndersa  tek shmbelltyra , na tregon se nuk i NJIHTE 5 virgjereshat e te "MARAT.  Klodi , une nuk i besoj arsyetimit tend te pa baze , por i besoj fjales dhe deshmise se Krishti.  Jezusi thote: "Ato me NJOHIN dhe me ndjekin ... Tek shembelltyra e 10 virgjreshave, dhendrin e " ndoqen"  (e priten dhe hyne) vetem 5 te "Mencurat.  Perse? Sepse vetem ato ishin Besimatere (DELE)te rilindur ne Krisht. 
=====================================

Klod - Njohja e Krishtit bere cdokujt eshte nga rezultati i te qendruarit ne te, te degjuarit te tij deri ne fund, te te perdorurit te rezerves kur ti shter si i njeri me dobesi, edhe njohja nuk vjen se ti pohon "ne zemren" tende Krishtin!

Prandaj edhe Krishti thote: Jo cdokush qe me thote Zoto, Zot (qofte edhe ne zemer te tij) do te hyje ne mbreteri te qiellit, por ai qe ZBATON (DEGJON Joan 10, Qendron Joan 15, shumefishon Paravolia e talantave etj) Vullnetin e Atit tim.

Ky konkluzion perfundmitar i imi, perfshi ato ne kllapa perpuqet me vargjet e mia se Kush mendon se qendron te shoh se mos Bie (dmth i mencuri te kete kujdes mos te behet i marre; pra per te mendcurin ekziston mundesia edhe rreziku te behet i marre shpirterisht nese humbet vigjilencen)

E sheh si prershtaten te gjitha vargjet e mia me te tuat?

Po ti deri me sot nuk me ke pershtatur asnje varg, por mi ke eleminuar me pretesktin e vargjeve me te forta!

Mos valle do ta shkurtosh e redultosh Biblen ti ne ate me vargjet me te forta e me te rendesishme?
=================================


Me pas JEzusi thote: " dhe une ju jap atyre (DELEVE) jeten e perjetshme..." 
 Ketu del fare qarte se JEta e Perjetshem jepet vetem prej Krishtit , dhe ajo ju jepete vetem  atyre qe e DIGJOJNE  Krishtin(romak:10:10.) atyre qe Krishti  i NJEH ( 5 virgj.te mencura), dhe atyre qe e ndjekin Krishtin(Mat:9:9).  
 Me pas Jezusi thote deshmine me te madhe , para se ciles  bien te gjitha doktrinat qe predikojne humbjen e shpetimit dhe humbjen e jetes se perjetshme.  Ja se si thote Jezusi:
 " dhe une do tu jap JETEN e PERJETSHME , dhe nuk do te HUMBASIN  KURRE...." 
 Ne origjinalin Grek nuk eshte perdorur fjala "Kurre". Si gjithmone Kristoforidhi i qendron perfekt origjinalit  Greek.  Ne origjinalin Grek eshte perdorur fjala: "aiova" (eona), qe do te thote:  PEREJETESISHT.  Ja dhe perkthimi i Kristoforidhit: 
 "dhe une do tu jap atyre Jeten e perjetshme,  dhe nuk do ta HUMBASIN per (gjithe) Jetene. Ky perkethim ne origjinal ka ne rendesi te vecante se tregon dhe verteton katerciperisaht se Delja qe ndjek Krishtin , i cili eshte besimtari i rilindur ne Krisht, nuk do ta HUMBASE jeten e perjetshme deri ne perjetesi, infinte.
 Me pas Jezusi thote: dhe askush nuk do ti rrembeje nga dora ime."
 Kjo eshte GARANCIA e plote qe Perendia i jep njeriut rreth mos humbjes se Jetes se Perjetshme. Nese jemi ne Doren e Krishtit( dhe cdo dele eshte ne dore te tij) askush nuk mund te na ndaje dhe te na rrembeje nga dora e tij.  
 Pali nisur nga kjo thenie e Krishtit thote:
 Rom:8:35-39.
 "  kush do te na ndaje nga dashuria e Krishtit? Pikellimi,  ngushtica, urija, te zhveshurit, rreziku, apo shpata?.....
 Sepse une jam i BINDUR ( i sigurte plotesisht) se, as vdekja, as jeta, as gjerat e tashme, as gjerat e ardhshme , as thellesite, as lartesite, as ndonje tjeter krijese,  nuk do te mund te na NDAJE  nga dashuria e Perendise, qe eshte ne Jezus Krishtin Zotin tone."

Klodi, Zoti te bekofte dhe te dhenete zbulese te qarte reth njohjes se Krishtit se pari, dhe me pas ne berjen e vullnetit te tij.


============================


Klod - Deshmues shprehja u jap jeten e perjeteshme edhe ato nuk e humbasin ta shpjegon vargu i Shen Pavlit kur thote: se une ende nuk e kam marre cmimin, por rend qe ta ze...

edhe tek Timoteu: "edhe erdh koha qe une te derdh gjakun tim edhe te marre kuroren (cmimin, jeten e perjeteshme qe nuk humbet)
Pra kjo jete e perjeteshme fillon ketu kur njeriu behet pjese e Trupit te Zotit, Kishes, por finalizohet edhe kurorezohet ne pafundesi kur ne dalim para gjykatores se frikshme te Krishtit, ku do te dale e sprovuar me zjarr ajo qe ke ndertuar, ne eshte balte, lluce, mashtrim apo e vertete!

Deshmuesit!

Vargjet e mia nga shpjegimi i yt, u perjashtun, aspi ti nuk ia nenshtrove interpretimeve te tua, ndersa une ia nenshtrova vargjet e tua interpretimit tim, sepse keshtu eshte e VERTETA e jo per ndonje merite timen!

----------


## Seminarist

Edhe dicka ty Deshmues!

Ajo shprehja se delet e mia e degjojne zerin tim edhe une i njoh, a nuk te duket si e njejte me ate tjetren se kush me do RUAN POSROSITE e mia?

Degjimi, Bindja kane te bejne me dashurine ndaj Krishtit; ndersa Njohja jone prej Krishtit, vjen si pasoje  ruajtjes se prorosive. Ruajtja e porosive jane ato qe themi ne mbi veprat edhe shpetimin si proces!

thnx!

----------


## Matrix

-

----------


## Albo

Klodi, atehere katoliket, protestantet, ungjilloret nuk besojne ne Jezu Krishtin?

A do te shkojne keta ne parajse apo ne ferr, sipas peshores tende?

Cilin mekat po bejne keta besimtare sipas jush?


P.S Kur ti me drejtohesh mua per orthodoksine, mua me ben per te qeshur. Lexo pak mbiemrin tim ne profil, dhe pyet Enin (qe eshte kusherira ime) se si e kemi trasheguar ate mbiemer prej 6 brezash.

----------


## Seminarist

Albo djali, e sheh qe na qenke ti ai qe meson ortodoksi gjenetike (citimin e ke bere vete me siper) e jo une. Nuk ka asnje edhe nje germe te vetme timen ne forum, ku une te shprehem se ortodoksia eshte gjenetike e familjare...

Une nuk gjykoj njeri se eshte katolik apo protestant ne emer e familje, por gjykoj mesmin qe sjellin, qofte ky Xhon, Hasan, apo Ilirjan Papa edhe Vangjel.

Une nuk kam perse te pyes njeri per ty!

Se sa ortodokse je e tregojne fjalet e tua, e jo emrat apo qofte edhe kusherijte (nga te cilet duhet te marresh shembell)

Edhe kujdes me kur me nenflet per DHESPOTIN!!!!

Nqs e perserit, me mire mos mu drejto me fare ne forum!!!

thank you, bye!

----------


## Albo

Klodi, une nuk jam ketu te te them se une jam me orthodoks se ty, bile po ti kesh lexuar shkrimet e mia, fjala "orthodoks" eshte zevendesuar me fjalen "i Krishtere". Orthodoksia, katolicizmi, protestantizmi, ungjilizmi e me the te thashe, jane komunitete te KRISHTERA, pasi besojne ne KRISHT e ne BIBEL. Sigurisht qe orthodokset kane nje problem tek autoriteti i PAPES se SHENJTE, ashtu sikunder protestantet kane nje problem me liturgjine orthodokse qe anashkalon katekizmen e krishtere. Ashtu sic katoliket kane nje problem me protestantet qe quhen te tille pekerisht nga intepretimi ndryshe i NJE se VERTETE.

Kur nje besimtar orthodoks "percmon" (per te mos thene sulmon) praktikat dhe predikimet e nje komuniteti tjeter te Krishtere, une i drejtohem Zotit me fjalet "Fali o Zot se nuk e dine se c'fare bejne!". Te njejten gje bej edhe kur lexoj nje protestant qe sulmon liturgjine e vjeter orthodokse e katolike. Te njejten gje bej kur shikoj se si nje katolik refuzon te shkoje ne nje kishte orthodokse. Ku dua te dal me kete qe them? Dua te dal pikerisht tek ajo qe ne quajme BESIM.

*Besojme tek Jezu Krishti apo tek kisha katolike, orthodokse, protestante? Ia ruajme BESEN Zotit apo institucioneve fetare?*

Ne jemi njerez, dhe te jesh njeri do te thote te jesh mekatar. Mekati per te gjithe ne eshte ndertuar dhe trasheguar ne qenien tone. Eshte ky mekat qe na ndan nga te qenit Nje me Zotin. Te gjithe te krishteret pa perjashtim krijojne besim per ti rezistuar mekatit. Per te mposhtur kete mekat, Jezu Krishti derdhi gjakun e Tij, per te mposhtur kete mekat, njerezit pagezohen me Shpirtin e Shenjte qe do ti udheheqi ne rrugen e se vertetes, jetes.

Gati te gjitha komunitetet e krishtera, perdorin menyra te ndryshme per te adhuruar Zotin ne liturgjite e tyre, por qellimi e rruga qe ata ndjekin eshte e njejte. Disa i luten Zotit latinisht, disa greqisht, disa hebreisht por ne syte e mendjen e Zotit keto lutje jane te njejta. Gjithcka ndertohet ne Emrin e Tij.

I cuditshem eshte fakti, se te gjitha keto emerime si "katolik", "orthodoks", "protestant", "i krishtere" jane te gjitha fjale me prejardhje njerezore. Ne asnje vend ne Bibel nuk lexon per to. Bashkejetesa midis ketyre komuniteteve me njera-tjetren, per mua eshte nje prove e madhe e besimit te cdo te krishteri, pa marre fare parasysh perkatesine e tij komunitare. Per nje fe si Krishterimi ku Jezu Krishti predikon te duash e te lutesh per armikun ashtu sic do e lutesh per mikun, eshte MEKAT qe te mundohesh ti percmosh besimtaret e krishtere qe nuk i perkasin komunitetit tend.

Ai katoliku eshte po aq i krishtere sa edhe ai orthodoksi, edhe ai protestanti, edhe ai ungjillori. Te gjithe perulen perapara Atit, te gjithe e kerkojne Shpetimin dhe faljen e mekateve ne Emrin e Jezu Krishtit. Te duash te nxjerresh "ndryshime doktrinale" eshte njesoj si te pyesesh Atin e ti thuash: Cilin prej femijeve do me shume? Ata qe presin te degjojne si pergjigje "katoliket", "orthodokset" apo "protestantet", jane ata qe do te ndihen keq ne Diten e Gjykimit. Per Zotin e Dashurise dhe Meshires, te gjithe femijet duhen njesoj. Ati e shpalosi kete dashuri me se miri, duke e perhapur Lajmin e Tij te mire jo vetem brenda popullit te Izraelit, por ne te gjithe popujt qe njeh njerezimi.

Une Klodi jam i Krishtere, i lindur ne nje familje te krishtere qe i perket komunitetit orthodoks. Une shkoj ne Kishen Orthodokse, ashtu sic kam marre pjese ne jeten time edhe ne Kishe Katolike, jam njohur edhe me disa bashkesi protestantesh. Cfare mesova nga te gjitha keto "peripeci"? Mesova qe une kam shume sec mesoj mbi ata BESIMTARE qe deshmojne mbi besimin ne Zot, packa se keta i perkasin komunitetit katolik, orthodoks apo protestant. Kisha Katolike, Orthodokse, Protestante si institucion, nuk ka se cfare tu mesoje besimtareve. Besimtaret e Krishtere mesojne vetem nga deshmite e besimit te njeri-tjetrit, dhe gjithe atyre njerezve te shenjte brenda ketyre institucioneve qe ia kane perkushtuar jeten e tyre Jezu Krishtit. 

Njerezit shpetimin/denimin nuk e marrin nga institucioni i Kishes, e marrin nga veprat e tyre ne jete qe i sjellin turpin edhe lavdin Atit. Ne Diten e Gjykimit, secili nga ne do te gjykohet per veprat tona, dhe jane pikerisht keto vepra, frutet e besimit ne Zot. Nga keto vepra ne do te na vije Shpetimi ose dergjia ne ferr.

*Roli i Komuniteteve Fetare*

Jezu Krishti ne Dhiaten e Re na meson qe nese ne i lutemi Atij, Ai do te degjoje lutjen tone, por nese 2 ose me shume besimtare luten ne te njejten kohe ne grup, Ai do te jete mes nesh. Eshte pikerisht ky predikim mbi te cilin ngrihen te gjitha komunitetet fetare te krishtera. Vajtja ne Kishe dhe lutja jane te pazevendesueshme ne jeten e nje te krishteri. 

Jezu Krishti gjithashtu na meson se nese duam te deshmojme besimin tone ne Atin e Dashurise, duhet te duam fqinjet dhe njerezit ne nevoje ashtu sic duam te afermin. Kjo mua me meson qe njohja e se vertetes, pranimi i Jezu Krishtit si shpetimtar nuk mjafton per shpetim nese keto nuk pasohen nga VEPRAT konkrete qe sa padomethenie mund te na duken ne njerezve, aq domethenese jane ne syte e Zotit. Une e ju mund te rrime me ore te tera te ligjerojme per Zotin me fjale, por keto nuk vlejne per shpetimin tone nese ne ndryshe shprehemi e ndryshe veprojme. Njeriut e keqja i vjen gjithmone nga fjalet, dhe shpetimi i vjen vetem nga Meshira e Zotit. Meshiren e Zotit mund ta fitojme vetem duke qendruar prane komunitetit tone dhe duke u ardhur ne ndihme te gjithe pjesetareve te ketij komuniteti. 

Perkushtimi i secilit prej nesh ne komunitetin te cilin kemi zgjedhur te marrim pjese, jane frytet e verteta te besimit.

----------


## deshmuesi

E lexova me vemendje pergjigjen tuaj. Ju mendoni se jeni pergjigjur drjet cdo mendimi qe une kam sjelle. 
 Me duhet tju them se ju nuk jeni ne gjendje qe te kuptoni thelbin e asaj qe une kam shprehur, dhe ben gabim kur  me "akuzon" se une, them se ky apo ai varg eshte me i rendesishem se ai tjetri. Kjo vjen prej "xhepit" tend , dhe nuk me perket mua. 
 Po keshtu me thua se , perse une nuk ju jam pergjigjur vargjeve te tua, ashtu si ti ben me mua. 
 Se pari meso nje gje nga nje i krishtere. Kurre nuk do tju kundervihem vargjeve biblike me vargje biblike, sepse ato nuk kane kontradite midis tyre. Por une ju kundervihem keqinterpretimeve qe njeriu pa zbulesen e Frymes, i ban fjales se Zotit. 
 Prandaj ne lidhje me te gjitha vargjet e tua, te ftova qe ti shikosh ato, nen thenien e vete Zotit Jezus Krisht Gjon:10.
  Une nuk kam menduar asnjehere se, ky varg eshte me kryesor se ai vargu  tjeter ne bibel, por te mesoj nje pervoje biblike. Kur ne nuk arrijme qe te marim nje mesazh te plote prej ndonje vargu te thene ne ndonje leter  te apsotujve apo dikujt tjeter, duhet te udhehiqemi dhe ta shohim  kete varg,nen thenien e vete fjales qe del nga goja e Jezusit, jo sepse thenia e Jezusit eshte me kryesore dhe ajo e Palit me pak. Por ,sepse Pali ka folur i frymezuar prej Jezusit dhe jo Jezusi prej Palit.  Mos e ngatro asnjehere kete rregull. 
 Ne rsastin konkret mbi shpetimin.  Vargu i JEzusit tek Gjoni10, eshte interpretuar prej llogjikes njerezore.
 Psh.Ne asnje vend ne bibel nuk ka mesim se Ligji eshte udha Drejt Shpetimit. Bej kujdes kur deshmon ne gje te tille te pa bazuar ne bibel. Nese do te ishte Ligji udha drejt Shpetimit perse ardhi Krishti????
 #Po keshtu ti thua se , te DREJTET me ane te ligjit do ti bindeshin atij. E kupton se cfare po flet! ASkush deri me sot nuk ka dale i drejte me ane te ligjit, pervec Krishtit , i cili e mbajti ligjin te pashkelur, sepse nuk lindi si pasardhja e Adamit  nen denim te mekatit, por nga Fryma dhe e virgjera Mari.
 Lexo Romaket dhe do te bindesh.
 # po keshtu ti thua se , Delja duhet ta provoje veten qe eshte dele.
 Kjo menyre e arsyetuari me duket pak jo e shpjegueshme. Pse ti e provon veten qe je njeri per shkak te proves , apo per shak te realitetit fakt? 
 Ti kerkon ti shmangesh rastit flagrant rreth mos'humbjes se shpetimit tek Besimtari, dhe keshtu vendos llogjiken e njeriut dhe nderton argument. Per nje besimtar te krishtere kjo thenie e Krishtit, eshte garancia dhe siguria  me e madhe e te qenit te tij i krishtere dhe bir i Perendise,  si dhe patundshemeria qe ai ka tek Perendia.  
 # ne lidhje me DELEN.
Une i nderuar klodi,  kete teme jam duke folur gjithmone per nje DELE , ndersa ti me mendimin tend je duke folur per nej dele qe me pas mund te behet Qen.  Po perdor simbolet e bibles, ne menyre qe dallimi te jete i dukshem dhei lexueshem.  
Une e kam sjelle temen mbi shpetimin  kryesisht per DELET, dhe keshtu bibla me nxjer ne perfundimin se: Ai qe eshte Dele do te mebetet Dele deri ne fund, dhe JEzusi thote se , kjo DELE nuk do ta HUMBASE kurre Shpetimin perjete. Ka me te qarte se kaq. Ketu nuk ka pune asa protestanizem as katolicizem dhe as orthodhoksi, ketu ka premtim dhe vepetr te Perendise. Konkretisht cfare je ti duke bere ndaj ketij fakti Biblik?  
 Gjeja jote eshte , te kundershtosh dhe te sjellesh interpretime jashte konceptit biblik, dhe te thuash se, ekziston edhe mundesia qe nje DELE  mund te behet qen.
 Klodi, perpiqu te perunjesh para madheshtise se Zotit, sepse perunja lejon diturine e Perendise qe te hyje ne zemer te njeriut.
  Nese do te mendojme se Besimtari i shpetuar , mund te humbe shpetimin per shak te mosbesimit te mevonshem(sipas jush), atehere cdo gje e kemi vendosur ne dore te besimtarit, dhe keshtu kemi menjanuar faktorin Perendi, Frymen e Perendise dhe Hirin e Perendise.  Davidi ne psalmet e tij e quan Perendine Shkembin e shpetimit, mbrojta ime,  Shpetimtari im ne diten e fatkeqesise.. Pra ne kete menyre  simbas arsyetimit tend, i bije qe ne duhet ta mbrojme vete shpetimin, pra te kthehemi vete ne nje "shkemb" shpetimi. 
 Meso nje gje: Perendia e njeh se kush eshte DELE dhe kush eshte QEN. Pra per Perendine nuk ka asnje gje te fshehur, prandaj dhe  JEzusi na deshmon: Deleve ju kam dhen jeten e perjeteshme dhe nuk do ta humbasin ate perjetesisht.  Nese nje dele e humbet jeten e perjetsheme (simbas llogjikes tuaj) , atehere premtimi i Jezusit nuk qenka i vertete? Ai thote se asnje DELE nuk do ta humbe Shpetimin  perjete,  ky eshte premtim Perendie  dhe jo prej njeriut.  
 Klodi si mendon ti: E humbet DELJA shpetimin apo nuk e humbet?
    Klodi te lutem dua prononcim direkt per kete pyejte, pasi kjo pyetje eshte thelbi i gjithe shkrimit tim mbi Shpetimin e Perendise. 
 # po keshtu ju thoni se Bindja eshte nje proces. Edhe une kur them se Shpetimi nuk i hiqet besimtarit , kam ne qender gjithmone besimtarin e vertete (DELEN), i cili i bindet dhe ben vullnetin e Zotit. Po ku ti ndryshon me mua? Une pranoj se para Zotit nuk ka azgje te panjohur dhe te fshehte, dhe keshtu ai duke pasur njohje te plote per cdo njeri, ja jap  Shptimin atij njeriu (DELE ) kur ai ende nuk ka bere dhe dhene asnje Prove dhe VEPER  per shpetim, por vetem:Perzgjedhje, Pranim dhe  BESIM ne Krsihti. Si fakt ke Kriminelin ne kryq. Krimineli nuk dha asnje prove dhe veper te Besimit, ne menyre qe Jezusi te "bindej" se ai e meritonte shpetimin.  Por si e mori krimineli shpetimin? Krimineli beri vetem pranim me ane te perzgjehdjes se tij te lire, dhe Besoi ploteishisht me BESIM Perenidie  se, Jezusi eshte Shpetimatari. Perendia qe sheh  dhe di gjithshka, ja dha menjehere dhuraten e hirit , jeten e perjetshme, sepse ai nuk pret fundin e njeriut qe te vertetoje nese duhej tja jepe shpetimin apo jo. Para tij cdo gje eshte e Zbuluar lakuriq. Prandaj them dhe jam i bindur se Perendia nuk gabon  ne ate qe premton dhe jep, sepse eshte i perkyrer. 
 #Le te ndjekim arsyetimin tuaj.
  koncepti juaj mbi shpetimin eshte : DELJA  ka mundesi   qe ta humbe shpetimin, dhe te mos jete me dele, por te kthehet ne nje QEN. 
 Ju thoni se,  DELJA  duhet te provoje te qneit  DELE . Pyetja ime eshte: Kujt duhet DELJA tja provoje te qenit  DELE? 
 Nese do ti duhet tja "provoje" kete Zotit , atehere (falme  o Zot) Zoti nuk eshte ne gjendje qe ta njohe ate pa '"prova" dhe 'Vepra"? Mos  valle Zoti pret " prove" nga ne qe te ne njohe nese jemi apo nuk jemi Dele?  Mos valle  nepermejt "proves" ju i faktoni babait tuaj te qenit biri i tij? 
  Veshtiresia juaj klodi rreth ketij problemi ndodh per faktin se, ju  nuk njihni Karakterin e Perendise.  Ju nuk e dini se Perendia eshte i pagabueshem dhe nuk kthehet prapa ne  ate qe premton dhe jep. Perendia njeh dhe di  plotesisht ate qe  ben.
 Per kete po te sjell nje rast teper konkret nga vete Zoti yne Jezus. Njehere Jezusi shkoi tek shtepia e Martes dhe MAries, Dy motrat e Elazarit. Pasi Jezusi u ul filloi tju flase fjalen e Perendise. Marta ishte e zene krejt nga punet e shtepise , ndersa Maria , ishte ulur ne gjunje te jezusit dhe digjonte fjalen e tij. MArta kur e pa se e motra nuk po e ndihmonte i tha Jezusit:  thuaji motres time te me ndihmoje. Por Jezusi i tha:  Marta ti po shqetesoshesh dhe kujdesesh per shume gjera, por vetem ne gje eshte e nevojsheme, dhe MAria zgjodhi pjesen me te mire qe asaj  NUK DO TI HIQET." lUKA 10:38-42.
 RReth kesaj thenie te Jezusit, une kam disa pyejte, te cilat nuk dua qe ti anashkalosh, dhe keto jane: 
 1- Ku e dinte Jezusi se Maria nuk do te mund ta humbiste shpetimin? 
 2- Cilat ishin "provat" dhe "veprat" e Maries , ne te cilat Jezusi u mbeshtet dhe i premtoi  asaj  se, shpetimi nuk do ti hiqet ?
 3-Po nese Maria vetet kishte bere vepra dhe prova te mira si besimtare, (pra e kishte mare shpetimin) atehere : cila ishte MENYRA qe e BINDI  Jezusin plotesisht  se , Maria me vone nuk do te mund ta braktiste besimin dhe do te qendronte gjithmone ne besim? 
 4-Si mendon ti: Maria ishte e shpetuar qe ne ate kohe, apo pret diten e gjyqit, qe te mesoje nese eshte apo nuk eshte e Shpetuar?
  5-Nese Maria do te prese diten e gjyqit, athere: perse JEzusi i tha asaj se Shpetimi nuk do ti hiqet, dhe kete premtim Jezusi ja  beri   perpara ardhies dhe gjykimit te gjyqine te Perendise, (ku sic thoni ju, pas gjyqit do te percaktohet nese je apo nuk je i shpetuar)?
 6-Si mendon ti: JEzusi ka te drejte  tja jape dikujt shpetimin pa pritur perfundimine Gjyqit ?
 7- si mendon ti: Jezusi e di perfundimine gjyqit per cdo njeri?
 8-Atehere cfare duhet te pranojme para ketij fakti te Jezusit? 
 Per kete kam dy pyetje dhe konkluzione, ku pasqyrohen te dyja mendimet tona rreth Shpetimit:
 1- Duhet te pranojme se JEzusi kur i jep dhuraten e Shpetimit njeriut,  nuk niset nga asnje lloj VEPRE DHE PROVE  e njeriut, apo  niset vetem nga PRANIMI  dhe BESIMI  qe njeriu ka tek ai?
 2- Apo duhet te pranojme se,  JEzusi   niset nga Vepra dhe prova qe njeriu i tregon atij pergjate gjithe jetes se tij, (sic ju pohoni), dhe ne fund pasi Jezusi ben  gjyqin , ja  jep ose ja heq atij shpetimin?
  Une besoj te paren , sepse nese do te ishte e dyta(sic ju pohoni), atehere Jezusi nuk mund ti premtonte Mariese se ,shpetimi nuk do ti hiqej, pasi Maria kishte gjtha ate jete perpara per te jetuar dhe gjate kesaj kohe mund te braktiste besimin, po keshtu Jezusi  duhej te priste perfundimin e gjyqit dhe pastaj te vendoste rreth shpetimit te saj.
 Shiko  sa argumenta biblike ju solla perpara, ne menyre qe te shihni dhe te pranoni te verteten. 
 Po te citoj perseri dy vargje ne lidhje me kete teme.   Romak:11:29.
 " sepse  dhuratat (ku ben pjese dhe shpetimi) dhe thirja e Perendise , jane te pakthyeshme."
  Jakobi:1:17:
 " Cdo gje e mire qe na jepet dhe cdo DHURATE(ku ben pjese dhe shpetimi)  e persosur, vjen prej se lartmi dhe zbret nga Ati i dritave, prane te cilit NUK KA NDRIM dhe KTHIM."
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues!

Une po te trajtoj denjesisht si nje bashkebisedues, apo kundrabisedues, edhe shenja per kete jane citimet e mia ne cdo pasazh tendin, gje qe ti kurre nuk e ke bere me mua.

Shih tashti se si vetekontradiktohesh ti:





[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi_ 
[B]E lexova me vemendje pergjigjen tuaj. Ju mendoni se jeni pergjigjur drjet cdo mendimi qe une kam sjelle. 
 Me duhet tju them se ju nuk jeni ne gjendje qe te kuptoni thelbin e asaj qe une kam shprehur, dhe ben gabim kur  me "akuzon" se une, them se ky apo ai varg eshte me i rendesishem se ai tjetri. Kjo vjen prej "xhepit" tend , dhe nuk me perket mua. 
=====================================
=====================================

Klod - Ne shkrimin tend te djeshem je shprehur : "Separi ky varg (joani 10:27) vjen nga goja e vete Krishtit, edhe si i tille eshte FONDAMENTAL mbi cdo varg tjeter"
Ndersa me siper ti me akuzon mua se une  te paskam akuzuar ty se ti ke thene se nje varg prej GOJES se KRISHTIT eshte me FONDAMENTAL se te tjeret.
 Deshmues! Kush po akuzon ke? Edhe kush ka te drejte?
I kupton ti dometheniet e eshprehjeve te tua kontradiktore?
Ky fakt qe une kam zene me siper ka qene tipik ne shume biseda me ju, edhe keshtu ka filluar SORROLLATJA, ku sipas TEJE une nuk kuptoj ZBULESAT e tua! Beji analize me siper vetes. Akuza vjen prej XHEPIT tend e jo timit.
================================
================================

 Po keshtu me thua se , perse une nuk ju jam pergjigjur vargjeve te tua, ashtu si ti ben me mua. 

==============================
=============================

Klod - perse mos valle e ke bere? Une e kam hapur temen me disa vargje pa marre pergjigje. Shih sa pergjigje jane dhene edhe askund ti nuk komenton ato vargje!!! FAKT!
=============================
=============================
Se pari meso nje gje nga nje i krishtere. Kurre nuk do tju kundervihem vargjeve biblike me vargje biblike, sepse ato nuk kane kontradite midis tyre. Por une ju kundervihem keqinterpretimeve qe njeriu pa zbulesen e Frymes, i ban fjales se Zotit. 

=============================
=============================

kLOD - Ky pretendim i yti eshte sa i gabuar e joreal, pasi ti shume here sjell vargje per te kundershtuar ndokend, edhe lavderon cdokend tjeter qe te mbeshtet ne teorite e tua me vargje.

=============================
===========================
 Prandaj ne lidhje me te gjitha vargjet e tua, te ftova qe ti shikosh ato, nen thenien e vete Zotit Jezus Krisht Gjon:10.

==========================
==========================

KLOD - Deshmues, a nuk bera edhe une ashtu, edhe i pashe nen driten e vargut tend edhe doli se nuk kishte te bente fare me pretendimet e tua se SHPETIMI  nuk humbet!!! 

A ke mundesi ti tashti te me japesh nje shpjegim, ku ti ti shohesh vargjet e mia nen driten e vargjeve qe ti mendon se te perpkrahin ty??? Deri me tash nuk kam pare nje gje te tille ta besh.
==========================
=========================
  Une nuk kam menduar asnjehere se, ky varg eshte me kryesor se ai vargu  tjeter ne bibel, por te mesoj nje pervoje biblike. Kur ne nuk arrijme qe te marim nje mesazh te plote prej ndonje vargu te thene ne ndonje leter  te apsotujve apo dikujt tjeter, duhet te udhehiqemi dhe ta shohim  kete varg,nen thenien e vete fjales qe del nga goja e Jezusit, jo sepse thenia e Jezusit eshte me kryesore dhe ajo e Palit me pak. Por ,sepse Pali ka folur i frymezuar prej Jezusit dhe jo Jezusi prej Palit.  Mos e ngatro asnjehere kete rregull. 

==========================
==========================

KLOD - As une nuk kam thene se Jesui edhe Pali kane nje autoritet, shie mire ate qe kam shkruar, por kam thene se kur apostojt (pali) folen nen frymezim, fjala e tyre ishte fjala e Zotit, me autoritetin e tij, edhe keshtu nuk ka se si te jete e nenshtruar ndaj kujdo bargu tjter ne Bibel!
=============================
=============================
 Ne rsastin konkret mbi shpetimin.  Vargu i JEzusit tek Gjoni10, eshte interpretuar prej llogjikes njerezore.
=============================
============================

KLOD  -  A mund te me citosh ti mua edhe te justifikosh se ku qenka interpretim me logjike njerezore i imi? Perse te mos kete kete cilesi interpretimi yt? Interpretimi im, qe perputhet me 2000-vjet krishterim edhe me nje lexim personal te ketyre pasazheve mundesiht me te madh se i yti, qenka njerezor, ndersa ti, nje individ, na qenke hyjnori!!!

Po mire, le te mos e perjashtojme mundesine se ti qenke hyjnori ne logjike, ndersa NE jo...por te pakten na u cito, ta shohim hyjnishmerine tende...

==============================
==============================
 Psh.Ne asnje vend ne bibel nuk ka mesim se Ligji eshte udha Drejt Shpetimit. Bej kujdes kur deshmon ne gje te tille te pa bazuar ne bibel. Nese do te ishte Ligji udha drejt Shpetimit perse ardhi Krishti????
============================
============================

KLOD - je i sigurte ti Deshmues per kete pretendim? Po sikur une ta kundershtoj me varg biblik, cfare do besh ti?

I ke lexuar ndonjehere te gjithe Biblen, se me duket se jo!!! ps psalmat, profetet?


Pyetja jote e ligjit lidhur me Krishtin tregon po ashtu nje boshllek ne te kuptuar te Zbulese hyjnore prej ADAMIT e deri ne FUND te kohrave. Kjo zbulese eshte NJE...nejse...(teme e re)!

po te ndricoj me pak drite qe ti e ke aq shpesh para sysh por nuk e sheh: sic i citon ti letren e Romakeve, Pali thote se edhe paganet nqs ndjekin ligjin e shkruar ne zemrat e tyre shpetojne, po ata qe e dine edhe e zbatojne nuk bejne ashtu?!

Nejse po deshe hapim teme tjeter, edhe ta them une plotesisht.
============================
============================
 #Po keshtu ti thua se , te DREJTET me ane te ligjit do ti bindeshin atij. E kupton se cfare po flet! ASkush deri me sot nuk ka dale i drejte me ane te ligjit, pervec Krishtit , i cili e mbajti ligjin te pashkelur, sepse nuk lindi si pasardhja e Adamit  nen denim te mekatit, por nga Fryma dhe e virgjera Mari.
 Lexo Romaket dhe do te bindesh.
 # po keshtu ti thua se , Delja duhet ta provoje veten qe eshte dele.
 Kjo menyre e arsyetuari me duket pak jo e shpjegueshme. Pse ti e provon veten qe je njeri per shkak te proves , apo per shak te realitetit fakt? 
========================
=======================

KLOD - Deshmues, separi ti kapesh pas nje shembelli qe ka nje nenkuptim, dmth une nuk po hapja teme te re nese ligji shpeton apo jo, prandaj mos u ngec aty!!! Perse nuk pergjigjesh xhanem me po kaq pasion brenda teme, po shoh vetem zig-zage!

========================
========================
 Ti kerkon ti shmangesh rastit flagrant rreth mos'humbjes se shpetimit tek Besimtari, dhe keshtu vendos llogjiken e njeriut dhe nderton argument. Per nje besimtar te krishtere kjo thenie e Krishtit, eshte garancia dhe siguria  me e madhe e te qenit te tij i krishtere dhe bir i Perendise,  si dhe patundshemeria qe ai ka tek Perendia.  
=======================
====================

KLOD - serish Deshmues asnje citim s'ke dhene, por ke dhene vetem ate qe ti do deshiroje une te isha!!!! Dmth kot, rri ne teme, citohu, referohu, ku si pse...keto jane biseda!
=====================
=====================
 # ne lidhje me DELEN.
Une i nderuar klodi,  kete teme jam duke folur gjithmone per nje DELE , ndersa ti me mendimin tend je duke folur per nej dele qe me pas mund te behet Qen.  Po perdor simbolet e bibles, ne menyre qe dallimi te jete i dukshem dhei lexueshem.  
Une e kam sjelle temen mbi shpetimin  kryesisht per DELET, dhe keshtu bibla me nxjer ne perfundimin se: Ai qe eshte Dele do te mebetet Dele deri ne fund, dhe JEzusi thote se , kjo DELE nuk do ta HUMBASE kurre Shpetimin perjete. 
======================
======================

KLOD - shihe tashti se sa djallezor eshte ky mesim (mos u ofendo hic!!!)

Me siper ti po thua, se mos e mohon neser, se meqe besimtari pershkruhet si DELE, kjo per ty dmth se ky mbetet i tille!

1) Se pari Deshmues, kjo tregon nje logjike te varfer ne kuptimet baze metaforologjike te te shprehurit.
2) Mesazhi yt, eshte ne kundershtim te drejtperdrejt me Zbulesen e te gjithe Bibles pa perjashtim.

Fillo me Adamin, qe u krijua i paster (Dele, figurativisht). Ky RA
Me te ne fituam ne vetet tona nje personalitet qe nuk i perngjet me aq Deles, por eshte nje perzierje (me falni pak per krahasimet metaforologjike si per te qeshur, por jane biblike) dele-dhi. Dmth natyre e re me ate te vjeter, mekati edhe virtuti...

keto dy natyra ti i ke edhe si i rilindur, fat per kete tregon se ne mekatojme cdo dite, dmth shprehim natyren e rene, dhi, te tonen!

Keshtu qe te mesosh se ne jemi vetem DELE ne vetvete, eshte HEREZI antibiblike.

Dele ne jemi pjeserisht edhe behemi plotesisht nese qendrojme ne porosite e Zotit, edhe do titullohemi dele perfundimisht e perjetesisht vetem ne gjygj, sic thote Krishti tek Matheu se ne gjygj i ndau delet nga dhite!!!


e kuptove gabimin?
============================
============================

  Nese do te mendojme se Besimtari i shpetuar , mund te humbe shpetimin per shak te mosbesimit te mevonshem(sipas jush), atehere cdo gje e kemi vendosur ne dore te besimtarit, dhe keshtu kemi menjanuar faktorin Perendi, Frymen e Perendise dhe Hirin e Perendise.  Davidi ne psalmet e tij e quan Perendine Shkembin e shpetimit, mbrojta ime,  Shpetimtari im ne diten e fatkeqesise.. Pra ne kete menyre  simbas arsyetimit tend, i bije qe ne duhet ta mbrojme vete shpetimin, pra te kthehemi vete ne nje "shkemb" shpetimi. 
==========================
==========================

KLOD - ore lum Deshmuesi, pa na thuaj nje here, perse na qenka i vertete ky konkluzion i yti (i palogjike per mua. Verej: te lutem mos u ofendo ne kuptimin banal, ne tae vellazeror perse jo! Une te respektoj si  me te madh. Keshtu me kane edukuar).

Deshmues! Liria e personit tend eshte edhe VECORIA e krishterimit karshi shume feve te tjera. Ajo eshte nje nga VETITE qe na ben te ngjashem edhe ne shembelltyre te Zotit.
Zoti kur na krijoi, e dinte CMIMIN e LIRISE se personit, te miren edhe te keqen qe vijne prej saj, edhe nuk e menjanoi me mendimin se ne mund ta keqperdorim duke menjanuar Zotin nga jeta jone.
Liria te ben ty te shenjte, te marresh pjese ne shenjterine e Zotit. Liria e ben te calin, te varferit edhe te gjithe te "jashtemit/2 te MARRIN PJESE ne Darken e Madhe per NDER te Zoterise. Liria e beri djalin plangeprishes te kthehet. Zoti eshte Liri, edhe djali plangprishes tregon mire se Zoti te lejon ty ne lirine tende qe ti te marresh cfare te takon edhe te largohesh prej trashegimise se ATIT tend!

"edhe ata qe i BESUAN, ai u dha pushtet te behen BIJ te Perednise" - kudo ka pjesemarrje te LIRE ne Bibel.

Te thuash qe liria e personit kundershton plotfuqishmerine e Zotit, kjo eshte ABDURDE, edhe po ashtu HEREZI!

Per me teper, me perkufizimin tend se liria heq pushtetin e Zotit, del se vargjet e sjella nga une prej shkrimit te shenjte qenkan gabim!!!

NQS jo, na i thuaj ti nje here se si pershtaten!
==============================
=============================
 Meso nje gje: Perendia e njeh se kush eshte DELE dhe kush eshte QEN. Pra per Perendine nuk ka asnje gje te fshehur, prandaj dhe  JEzusi na deshmon: Deleve ju kam dhen jeten e perjeteshme dhe nuk do ta humbasin ate perjetesisht.  Nese nje dele e humbet jeten e perjetsheme (simbas llogjikes tuaj) , atehere premtimi i Jezusit nuk qenka i vertete? Ai thote se asnje DELE nuk do ta humbe Shpetimin  perjete,  ky eshte premtim Perendie  dhe jo prej njeriut.  
 Klodi si mendon ti: E humbet DELJA shpetimin apo nuk e humbet?
    Klodi te lutem dua prononcim direkt per kete pyejte, pasi kjo pyetje eshte thelbi i gjithe shkrimit tim mbi Shpetimin e Perendise. 
================================
================================

KLOD  - Deshmues, atehere ka mundesi qe ti te mos me kesh lexuar mua!!! Une kam nja tre kater tema qe po i pergjgijem kesaj pyetje, edhe per kete arsye e hapa edhe kete teme!

Nejse...Bibla, edhe krishterimi i pare, ne te cilin une besoj tregon se PO! 

Duke e ditur mendjesine tende...SQARIM: Shprehja figurative "DELE" nuk eshte nje titull ne vetvete, dmth ti as nuk lind "dele" (i persosur e i drejte) e as nuk behesh i tille sipas natyres, pas pagezimit apo pranimit te Krishtit. Prandaj edhe apostojt shkruan letrat ku paralajmerojne besimtaret qe te ruhen nga veprat e natyres se vjeter edhe te cojne nje jete sipas natyres se re ne Krishtin. Pali thote "visheni Krishtin.."...po a nuk e kemi veshur ne Ate ne pagezim? Atehere kjo veshje e Krishtit eshte ne pagezim+jeten e perditeshme, nje proces deri ne fund te jetes.
Ky eshte kuptimi i "deles" ne DHR, krijesa e re, e paster.

Tashti Jeta e perjeteshme i atij qe behet "dele" me ane te pagezimit edhe qe vazhdon se qenuri "dele" eshte e sigurte edhe garante. Keshtu Pali i tha Timoteut, kur ishte para fundit te jetes se tij, se luften e mire e luftova edhe tashti pres Kuroren (dmth ne fund Pali e dinte garancine e shpetimit te tij, pasi e kish mbajtur ate deri ne fund). 

Por nga ana tjeter, sic e kam sjelle tek vargjet hapese te kesaj teme, tek Efesianet (jo ne fund te jetes se tij) ai thote se ende nuk e konsideronte veten se e kishe marre cmimin, por vazhdonte te rende pas CMIMIT.

E kupton dallimin!


Faleminderit Deshmues!
============================
=============================
 # po keshtu ju thoni se Bindja eshte nje proces. Edhe une kur them se Shpetimi nuk i hiqet besimtarit , kam ne qender gjithmone besimtarin e vertete (DELEN), i cili i bindet dhe ben vullnetin e Zotit. 
=======================
=======================

KLOD  -  Deshmues, pa shiko pa shiko, ketu para syeve te tua ke celesin e te gjitha gabimeve te tua, qe une ti citova edhe dje:

A flet Bibla per dy grupe te ndara besimtaresh? Nqs dikush beson, ky eshte besimtar edhe kaq! Une nuk mund te besoj edhe te quhem besimtar i vertete apo jo i vertete, por une mund te behem ose njera ose tjetra. I kam te dyja vetite ne vetvete. Sa kohe qe te duja vetite i kam ne vetvete, ekziston mundesia e Humbjes se asaj qe kam marre (shpetimit), por nqs arrij te behem i persosur ne kete jete (dmth besimtar i vertete e i palekundur ne vepra e fjale) ateher mund te them se Shpetimi nuk me humbet!

Por Bibla paralajmeron, po ashtu e gjithe Kisha, se sa kohe qe jemi ne mish, ne jemi nen ndikime te dyfishta te djallit edhe Zotit, prandaj edhe jepen paralajmerime "RRINI ZGJUAR", ndryshe nuk kish perse te beheshin keto paraljmerime...
 shendet!




QUOTE]

----------


## Seminarist

Aspekti i Shpetimit si proces:

"...Edhe pse nuk e shihni ate, duke besuar ju gezoheni me gezim te papershkruarshem edhe plote lavdi, duke marre....shpetimin e shpirteve tuaj."   1Pet 1:8-9

e njejta ide e shpetimit si dicka qe eshte ne nje vazhdimesi gjendet edhe tek letrat e Shen. Pavlit:

"Prandaj, te dashurit e mi, ashtu sikunder jeni bindur gjithnje, jo vetem kur isha i pranishem, por edhe me shume tashti qe jam larg, punoni per shpetimin tuaj me frike e me te dridhur."  Fil 2:12

"Edhe kete aq me shume duhet ta bejme, duke ditur kohen, sepse tanime erdhi ora te zgjohemi nga gjumi, sepse shpetimi yne eshte me afer, se kur besuam."   Rom 13:11

"Ne qofte se vepra e tij do digjet, ai do pesoje humbje, por ai vete  do te   shpetohet, si permes zjarrit." 1Kor 3:15

"vendosa qe ti dorezohet ky njeri ne dore Satanase per prishjen e mishit, qe ti shpetohet fryma ne diten e Zotit Jisu."  1Kor 5:5

Keto vargje qartazi flasin per shpetimin ne te ardhmen, si dicka qe do te ndodhe ne te ardhmen. Keshtu qe Shpetimi ka dimensione te se kaluares (jemi te shpetuar), tanishmes (punojme per shpetimin tone) edhe te se ardhmes (do shpetohemi)

----------


## i krishteri

deshmuesi edhe albo ç'lodheni kote me kete fytyre ju. eshte si te flasesh me murin sepse aq sa kupton muri kupton edhe klodi, ose kur thua komar eshte sikur ke thene klodi, apo kur thua mushke thua klodi sepse keto cilesi i ka. nejse eshte nje gje qe une nuk e duroj dote ne kete forum klodin sepse perveç asaj qe eshte injorant por eshte edhe nje skandal shpirteror, nese nje jobesimtar ose jo i krishtere hyn ne kete forum edhe shikon gjerat qe kundershton klodi, ve duart ne koke edhe largohet edhe flet keq per Zotin sepse shikon shkrimet e ketij fytyres..!

pastaj merreni si te doni vellezer te mi, une jua dhashe si keshille sepse nuk dua qe te behet ndonje skandal me shkrimet e klodit!!!

me repsekt vellai juaj!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Sic e shihni...ky eshte Niku i vertete...

si mendoni ju se mund te veprohet me nje person te tille?

----------


## i krishteri

ti e ke treguar qe ne fillim se kush je. te gjithe te kundershtojne(te gjithe te krishteret, qofshin katolik, qofshin ortodoksa, qofshin protestante), por nuk harrin te kuptosh se je ne gabim. siç te thashe shume kohe me pare.., je i vetmi ortodoks qe flet ne kete menyre sepse ortodoksit e tjere me kane then kete gje; "jemi vellezer edhe neve duhet te mesojme shume nga ju sepse ju kini nje gje te bukur, qe ngulmoni perdite ne leximin e fjales se Perendise edhe ne lutje"!por ti je i  vetmi qe vuan nga urrejta nga llafet nga shume semundje shpirterore. mjere ai person qe eshte prane teje sepse do te semur direkt sepse ke njesemundje vdekje prurese edhe ngjitese. semundja jote nuk eshte se pranon Krishtin, por eshte ajo qe e kundershtone Krishtin. si i thane dishepujt Zotit? "mesues neve pame nje person qe i ndiqte demonet ne emrin tende edhe e ndoqem, por si i tha Jezusi me pas? nese nuk e di, mesoje ne fjalen e Perendise!!!

Zoti te dhente syte e tij sepse je vertet qorr shpirteror!!!
Zoti paste meshire per ty!!!

----------

